# My daughter's sewing business... check it out



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Just thought I would plug my daughter's business.. She does awesome sewing for little girls. Here is her facebook page and the one below is her dresses to order. Her facebook page shows some of the outfits she has done in the past. Most of her clothes are sold out within an hour of posting. Please "Like" her page so you can keep up on her new outfits. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Burgett-Boutique/271281289588838

http://burgettboutique.bigcartel.com/


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! It is beautiful work! Looks like she has found a market, too. Now she just needs to sew faster!


----------

